# what is this



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

I saw this on another forum and there was no description of what it was. It looks like 3 Emerson coriolis meters up top with some PT's snd TT's down in the cart. Looks like some kind o testing rig designed for inside a plant.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

It is the filtering cart for the fry grease at mickey d's


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

No specific guess, I guess it's some kind of portable mixing / filling station ... it takes three sources and mixes and measures the comined output? Or maybe it separates one source to three outputs, automatically filling three tanks from a single source, I don't know. I wonder what's in the white enclosure underneath. 

But somebody really, really likes using 80/20 (aka grownups erector set).


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

what kind of plant might be a large clue ?


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

flow meter high pressure. with High pressure filter chamber. 

testing/measured amounts of high pressure substances or spiking Mercaptan in to the NG gas lines for down stream service, to distribution.

Coriolis Flow Meter Principles | Emerson US 

a lot of money invested in that cart.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Only thing I can add is this, I wish I had invented it.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's the response from the builder:

"It's a 400 psi test cell on a cart with above noted Emerson meters (25, 50, 100 series), with a single Emerson ER5000 series electropneumatic actuator driving dual VERY large TESCOM Emerson Regulators, and two Emerson pressure transmitters to keep track of the delta pressure across the inlet and outlet of the 3 coriolis meters. The processor (PLC) is Yokogawa, the plumbing is 3/4", 1". and 1 1/4", the hardware and selector valves is all Swagelok. It is a flow monster, it took two months to build. As far as what it does well that is a ...... I have a fun job"


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

CAUSA said:


> a lot of money invested in that cart.


I believe that the coriolis meters we used at oilfield processing facilities were north of $75k each. I wonder what a 1.25" Swagelock connector costs? We ran a bit of 1/2" ss , but I never saw any ss tubing/benders bigger than that. I wonder what they use to bend 1.25" tubing?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

zoltan said:


> I believe that the coriolis meters we used at oilfield processing facilities were north of $75k each. I wonder what a 1.25" Swagelock connector costs? We ran a bit of 1/2" ss , but I never saw any ss tubing/benders bigger than that.* I wonder what they use to bend 1.25" tubing?*


Autocad, and send it off to a fab shop if it's just a one-time setup.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

zoltan said:


> Here's the response from the builder:
> 
> "It's a 400 psi test cell on a cart with above noted Emerson meters (25, 50, 100 series), with a single Emerson ER5000 series electropneumatic actuator driving dual VERY large TESCOM Emerson Regulators, and two Emerson pressure transmitters to keep track of the delta pressure across the inlet and outlet of the 3 coriolis meters. The processor (PLC) is Yokogawa, the plumbing is 3/4", 1". and 1 1/4", the hardware and selector valves is all Swagelok. It is a flow monster, it took two months to build. As far as what it does well that is a ...... I have a fun job"


Sure but… is the Marsal Vane adjustable?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

zoltan said:


> I believe that the coriolis meters we used at oilfield processing facilities were north of $75k each. I wonder what a 1.25" Swagelock connector costs? We ran a bit of 1/2" ss , but I never saw any ss tubing/benders bigger than that. I wonder what they use to bend 1.25" tubing?


I haven't seen fittings that size, but on one compressor in our Field, each fuel valve has 4 Swagelok 1" union 90s and I always wondered what those 32 fittings cost and why a flex type hose wouldn't have been cheaper, especially including the labour to install.
Lots of the 3/4 and 1" that we've had installed was done on a Chicago. I think the plant may have a ratcheting bender for 3/4" tubing, bit I'm not sure. 1-1/4" would be a bear to bend, I'm thinkin..


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

I used coriolis flow meters for a food processing plant a while back. They give you mass and flow rate. They are extremely sensitive to entrapped air.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The combination of a Coriolis mass flow meter and a valve system is together called a "Mass Flow Controller" or MFC. They are used a lot in the semiconductor manufacturing industry to control the very precise and tiny amounts of hazardous gases that are introduced into a vacuum deposition chamber or an epitaxial reactor (the machine that makes microchips).From the look of the unit in the background, it's a vacuum chamber.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

JRaef said:


> The combination of a Coriolis mass flow meter and a valve system is together called a "Mass Flow Controller" or MFC. They are used a lot in the semiconductor manufacturing industry to control the very precise and tiny amounts of hazardous gases that are introduced into a vacuum deposition chamber or an epitaxial reactor (the machine that makes microchips).From the look of the unit in the background, it's a vacuum chamber.


Easy for you to say.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

He said he had a fun job and it’s all good grade stainless I bet it’s at a brewery or distillery.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> I haven't seen fittings that size, but on one compressor in our Field, each fuel valve has 4 Swagelok 1" union 90s and I always wondered what those 32 fittings cost and why a flex type hose wouldn't have been cheaper, especially including the labour to install.
> Lots of the 3/4 and 1" that we've had installed was done on a Chicago. I think the plant may have a ratcheting bender for 3/4" tubing, bit I'm not sure. 1-1/4" would be a bear to bend, I'm thinkin..


Bending 1/2" on this bender was super easy;


----------

